# The List of Approved Music



## Furretsu

_Feel free to add your own! I tiered mine because I'm just that hardcore. (Will be updated as I approve more stuff.)_

 _*Best Music Ever (Reserved for the Best of the Best)*
_ Emilie Autumn
Mediæval Bæbes
Nightwish (with Tarja only)
Tarja
Tristania_

*Awesome*
_ After Forever
Angelspit
The Birthday Massacre
Blackmore's Night
Epica
Garbage
Lacuna Coil
Leaves' Eyes
Sarah Brightman
Therion
 _
*Pretty Good*_
Christina Aguilera
CSS (Cansei de Ser Sexy)
Diablo Swing Orchestra
Eels
Fireflight
Fleetwood Mac
Flogging Molly
Freezepop
Indica
Kamelot
Mandy Moore
Nightwish (post-Tarja)
No Doubt
Within Temptation (up to Mother Earth)_
 
*Not Amazing (But Good Enough to Be Approved)*
_Anathema
ayumi hamasaki
Britney Spears
Céline Dion
Evanescence
Flyleaf
I Am Ghost
Jimmy Eat World
Lea Salonga
Nemesea
Paris Hilton
Phil Collins
Sixpence None the Richer
Sonata Arctica
t.A.T.u.
TLC

_*Listen to These and You Will Go to Musical HELL (NOT APPROVED)*
_Amberian Dawn
Bullet for My Valentine
Hawthorne Heights
Mest
Mindless Self Indulgence
My Chemical Romance
Simple Plan
Tokio Hotel​


----------



## Cheetah

Motoi Sakuraba. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Furretsu

Just added a new anti-tier. :P


----------



## Ether's Bane

I'll tier mine too.

*Best Music Ever (Reserved for the Best of the Best)*
DragonForce
Deep Purple
Black Sabbath
Judas Priest
Iron Maiden
Slayer
Nightwish
Metallica
Alice in Chains
Skid Row
Blind Guardian

*Awesome*
Heart
KISS
Steve Ouimette
Iced Earth
Anthrax
Dio
Children of Bodom
Nirvana
Poison
Twisted Sister
Guns n' Roses
Led Zeppelin
White Lion
Van Halen
Testament
Dethklok
Avenged Sevenfold
In Flames

*Pretty Good*
AC/DC
Lynyrd Skynyrd
Pink Floyd
Opeth
The Outlaws
Tiffany
Gackt
My Chemical Romance
Limozeen
Slipknot
Scorpions
Rainbow
Bon Jovi
Led Zeppelin
Motorhead
Manowar

*Not Amazing (But Good Enough to Be Approved)*
Lacuna Coil
Disturbed
Dimmu Borgir
Ikimonogakari
Rush
Suicidal Tendencies
Megadeth
Motley Crue
Styx
Voivod
Thin Lizzy
Wolfmother
Priestess

*Listen to These and You Will Go to Musical HELL (NOT APPROVED)*
Fall Out Boy
Sex Pistols
Atreyu
Trivium
Rage Against the Machine
Cream
Dream Theater
The Killers
Def Leppard
Symphony X
Panic! At the Disco
System of a Down
Any form of rap (inlcuding hip-hop)
1990s/2000s pop with the exception of Ikimonogakari
Almost all country music


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

_*Best Music Ever (Reserved for the Best of the Best)*
_ Koop
ALI PROJECT
Choro Club
The Delgados
Yousei Teikoku_

*Awesome*
_ Jefferson Airplane
Breaking Benjamin
BoA
Nobuo Uematsu
Coldplay
Rammstein
Red Army Choir
Do As Infinity
Van Tomiko
Utada Hikaru (Japanese)
Tata Young
Los Lonely Boys
2Pac
Aya Hirano
Round Table (feat. Nino)
Yuria
Enya
KOTOKO
Mami Kawada
Antonio Vivaldi
Frank Klepacki
 _
*Pretty Good*
_ Weezer
System of a Down
Utada Hikaru (English)
the pillows
No Doubt
Scarface
Nena
Dschinghis Khan
Manowar
Yoko Kanno
Nas_
 
*Not Amazing (But Good Enough to Be Approved)*
_Smashing Pumpkins
Ayumi Hamasaki
Reel Big Fish
Sonata Arctica
t.A.T.u.
Haddaway
Eminem
Kanye West
Soundgarden
Linkin Park
Styx
ABBA

_*Listen to These and You Will Go to Musical HELL (NOT APPROVED)*
_Celine Dion
My Chemical Romance
Simple Plan
Panic! At The Disco​
Did I do this right? *ducks* :sweatdrop:


----------



## Furretsu

You stole my format! D= But I don't mind. :P


----------



## Altmer

Guys, there's only three tiers: a Rock, Suck, and Gay track.

I cba to type up a whole list as even some of the shitty artists have good songs.

But I'll try.

*Amazing, Best Music Ever, etc*
Anathema
Kamelot
Katatonia
Symphony X
Sonata Arctica
Dream Theater
Pink Floyd
Porcupine Tree
Radiohead
Nightwish
Opeth
Pain of Salvation

*Awesome*
Slayer
Iron Maiden
Pain
Avantasia
Sigur Rós
Mostly Autumn
Iced Earth
Rush
Nevermore
Portishead
Tori Amos
Blackfield
Sarah McLachlan
Lamb of God
Muse
Meshuggah
Dark Tranquillity
Blind Guardian
A Perfect Circle
Agalloch

*Pretty Decent*
Arcturus
Queen
Protest the Hero
Death
Tool
Cynic
Atheist
Morbid Angel
Emperor
dredg
Machine Head
Pantera
Yes
King Crimson
To-Mera
Judas Priest
Twilightning
Firewind
Machinae Supremacy
Tristania
Scar Symmetry
At the Gates
Black Sabbath
A Silver Mount Zion
Explosions in the Sky
Arch Enemy
Chevelle
Bad Religion
The Eagles
Rammstein
Nine Inch Nails
Candlemass
Celtic Frost
Megadeth
My Dying Bride
Ayreon
Damnation A.D.
Deep Purple
Led Zeppelin
Dismemberment Plan
Mastodon
Neutral Milk Hotel
System of a Down
Tiamat
Wintersun
Wolves in the Throne Room

*Not The Best, But Get Recognition for Not Sucking*
Stone Sour
Coldplay
Paramore
Fall Out Boy
Relient K
Aesop Rock
Anthrax
Amorphis
Stratovarius
Behemoth
Burzum
Bathory
Coheed and Cambria
Converge
Dillinger Escape Plan
Dark Moor
Danzig
Alice Cooper
Foreigner
Depeche Mode
Dimmu Borgir
Dio
Rainbow
Draconian
Built to Spill
Ensiferum
Enslaved
Esoteric
Evanescence
Eternal Tears of Sorrow
Fates Warning
Gamma Ray
Gojira
early Helloween (anything after Keeper pt II is gay)
Hypocrisy
early In Flames
Isis
Jeff Buckley
Kreator
Liquid Tension Experiment
Massive Attack
Motorhead
Necrophagist
Nirvana
Oceansize
Omnia
Paradise Lost (mainly because they went gay)
Queensryche (Operation: Mindcrime rules but the rest sucks so bad)
Riverside
Sepultura
Rage Against the Machine
Sonic Youth
Pixies
The Mars Volta
The Receiving End of Sirens
Therion
The Sisters of Mercy
Xystus
Genesis
Godspeed You! Black Emperor
most classical

*Pretty Gay but not Hellworthy*
DragonForce
Within Temptation
Between the Buried and Me
Epica

*Pretty Gay and Dieworthy*
Slipknot
As I Lay Dying
Korn
Trivium
anything resembling nu-metal or metalcore or DEATHCORE LOL
nigger rap
hair metal

think this is pretty comprehensive


----------



## Fireworks

*Top tier music*
Iron Maiden
Johann Sebastian Bach
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Ludwig van Beethoven
Johannes Brahms
Sergei Rachmaninoff
Maurice Ravel
Pyotr Ilych Tchaikovsky
Frédéric Chopin (can’t be bothered to write up more classical stuff)
Bon Jovi
Pain Of Salvation
Porcupine Tree
Blackfield
Opeth
Katatonia
Pink Floyd

*Amazing*
Sonata Arctica
Dark Tranquillity
Nevermore
Pain
Johnny Cash
Depeche Mode
Radiohead
Joe Cocker
Sigur Rós
The Cranberries
K’s Choice
Oasis
Explosions In The Sky
Vangelis
Enya
Enigma
Blind Guardian
Dire Straits
Symphony X
Wintersun
Eternal Tears Of Sorrow
Moonsorrow

*Good*
The Smashing Pumpkins
Muse
Nightwish
Rammstein
Guns N’ Roses
The Beatles
Deep Purple
God Is An Astronaut
Gregor Samsa
Godspeed You! Black Emperor
Aerosmith
Phil Collins
Dead Can Dance
Apocalyptica
Queen
Kamelot
R.E.M.
System of a Down
Kiss
Smokie
Elton John
ABBA
Amorphis
Duran Duran
Ramones
Anathema
Kraftwerk
Westlife
Scorpions
Van Halen
Nickelback
The Mars Volta
At The Drive-In
Led Zeppelin
AC/DC
Metallica (MoP, RtL, The Black Album)
Anthrax (AtL album)
Keane
Converge
Meshuggah
Wolves In The Throne Room
Neurosis
Isis
Pelican
Boris
Jesu
Arcturus
Eric Clapton
Fintroll
Turisas
Agalloch
Bryan Adams
Status Quo
Mike Oldfield
Green Carnation

*These bands have some good songs, but they’re not good overall*
The Dismemberment Plan
Built To Spill
Modest Mouse
Interpol
Architecture In Helsinki
Iced Earth
U2
The Verve
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Rush
Yes
Genesis
The Killers
Between The Buried And Me
In Flames
dredg
Oceansize
Judas Priest
Black Sabbath
Bloc Party
Arctic Monkeys
The Flower Kings
Nine Inch Nails
Coldplay’s last album
Placebo
Snow Patrol
Lamb Of God
Ensiferum
King Crimson
Emperor
Ayreon
The Eagles
A Perfect Circle
Tool
Sonic Youth
Nirvana
Brand New
Devin Townsend
Strapping Young Lad
Korpiklaani
Children Of Bodom
Queensryche
Thursday
The Receiving End Of Sirens
The Fall Of Troy
Motley Crue
Pixies
Incubus
Pantera

*Just barely listenable*
Slipknot
KoRn
My Chemical Romance
Within Temptation
Avenged Sevenfold
DragonForce
Epica
Arch Enemy
Lacuna Coil
Death Cab For Cutie

*Fucking horrible and/or very boring*
Dream Theater
Stratovarius
Slayer
Megadeth
Trivium
Linkin Park
Tokio Hotel
Fall Out Boy
Green Day
Franz Ferdinand
Avril Lavigne
Rage Against The Machine
Eminem, 50 Cent, and generally all mainstream rap
Coldplay’s first 3 albums



this is pretty much it, but I've still left out a lot of bands


----------



## Noctowl

I'm just gonna be cool and just say that NIN is awesome. Cuz it is. =3


----------



## Jolty

I think I'm just going to lurk and inspect everyone else's lists :B

my list would be very short compared to all these ones anyway


----------



## Capitain Jay

tiers r 4 queers

I'd post mine, if it wasn't pitifully shorter than what Jolty's would be. it's like, one guy against the rest of the world.


----------



## Tailsy

Everyone else's list sucks, mine is better

* this list is in alphabetical order, not in order of how much I like them in that category. 
R.E.M. still slightly own Imogen Heap's arse.

*ARTISTS I LISTEN TO WHILE BANGING YOU AND YOUR MUM* (epic)
Imogen Heap
R.E.M.

*ARTISTS I LISTEN TO WHILE CLUBBING WITH BABY SEALS* (amazing)
All Time Low
A*Teens
Frou Frou
Hadouken!
Maroon 5
Scouting For Girls
Taylor Swift

*ARTISTS I LISTEN TO WHILE COMPLETING 'WHERE'S WALDO'* (awesome)
Alphabeat
Basshunter
CSS (Cansei de Ser Sexy)
Death Cab For Cutie
hellogoodbye
Nerina Pallot
Panic at the Disco
Paramore
t.A.T.u
The Fratellis

*ARTISTS I LISTEN TO WHILE SEARCHING FOR AWOL PC GAMES* (good)
Carrie Underwood
Cobra Starship
Fall Out Boy
Franz Ferdinand
KT Tunstall
Kelly Clarkson
Miley Cyrus
Nickelback
OK Go 
The Ting Tings
The White Stripes

*ARTISTS I LISTEN TO WHILE TORTURING BABY KITTENS* (please to be dying now)
The Jonas Brothers
uhhh... dunno what else :S​
:D


----------



## Jolty

Tailsy said:
			
		

> There, I posted my approved music list, albeit with silly headings
> 
> now jolty has to do it :3


EPIC___
queen
led zeppelin

REALLY GOOD___
queen + paul rodgers
pink floyd
aerosmith
guns n' roses
the who
ac/dc
savage garden
bon jovi
the rolling stones
the beatles
abba
poison
the jimi hendrix experience
deep purple
rhydian roberts

GOOD___
mika
take that
bowling for soup
the cross
kaiser cheifs
green day
franz ferdinand
mcfly
busted
def leppard
r.e.m
crush 40
hellogoodbye
nirvana

OK___
cascada
infernal
fall out boy
my chemical romance
britney spears
panic! at the disco
the white stripes

CRAP___
hilary duff
cheetah girls
james blunt
leon jackson
jonas brothers


----------



## goldenquagsire

Just browsed through my music to compile a definitive tier list.

*Beyond God Tier*

This

*God Tier*

Muse
Flogging Molly
The Fratellis
Iron Maiden
Pendulum

*High Tier*

Motorhead
The Futureheads
The Hives
The Kooks
The Mars Volta
Maximum the Hormone
Nine Inch Nails
Nirvana
Pink Floyd
The Ramones
Reel Big Fish
System of a Down
Electric Six
British Sea Power
Blink-182

*Mid Tier*

Die Artze
Rammstein
The White Stripes
Turisas
Tenacious D
Red Hot Chilli Peppers
R.E.M.
Queen
The Postal Service
The Pidgeon Detectives
Modest Mouse
Marilyn Manson
Kasabian
The Kaiser Chiefs
Guns N Roses
Gorillaz
Foo Fighters
Drowning Pool
Disturbed
Arctic Monkeys

*Low Tier*

Queensryche
Cream
Green Day
Kings of Leon
The Killers
Korn

*Morally Degrading Tier*

Bullet for My Valentine
AC/DC
Metallica
Aerosmith
Panic! At The Disco

A note on rankings: God Tier represents consistent brilliant music, High Tier represents overall great music with minor flaws, Mid Tier represents quite good music with certain flaws, Low Tier represents bands with a few good songs but not much overall, Morally Degrading Tier speaks for itself. For the purpose of keeping the list uncomplicated, OSTs and novelty songs (inc. J-pop, parodies and obscure dance music downloaded off some unknown band's site) were excluded.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

fuck yes i am doing this thing
also tailsy i stole your format because uhh

*ORGASMATRON* (aka really gay music i love)
Pet Shop Boys (would totally bang if one of them wasn't gay as in homosexual)
Serge Gainsbourg (would totally bang also if he weren't a rotting corpse)
Benjamin Biolay
Kraftwerk (would most definitely bang)
Mika (would bang)
Queen
Tchaikovsky
The Beatles

*fap fap fap* (still pretty gay but a little less cool)
Scissor Sisters
Tom Lehrer
Robbie Williams
Pink Floyd (just getting into them so I can't give a super good opinion please don't rape my children)
Mickey 3D
Kylie Minogue
Frank Sinatra
Emilie Autumn
Aaron
Animal Collective
Electric Light Orchestra

*well this is pretty good i guess* (well this is pretty good i guess)
Maroon 5
Calogero
Coldplay
George Michael

*Toleratable* (thats not a word)
DJ Tiësto (which i used to be a huge fag for but then i lost interest)
Johnny Cash
Radiohead

*t('-'t)* (yeah fuck you too)
Tokio Hotel
Tokio Hotel
Tokio Hotel
James Blunt
Rap just gets on my nerves every time I listen to it even though there's a lot of decent Rap so um :/
My Chemical Romance if not for the half-assed music then for their shitty personality and fanbase as evidenced by Operation Yewtube​
okay mocking of my musical tastes starts now.


----------



## Altmer

needs more love you to death


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Altmer said:


> needs more love you to death


hurr pretend it's in the 'coolbeans' part of the list i forgot about Kamelot for a second.


----------



## Altmer

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> hurr pretend it's in the 'coolbeans' part of the list i forgot about Kamelot for a second.


well it needs other good music too, but I'd say your list is fine


----------



## Adriane

BEST
Hannah Montana
Miley Cyrus
Hillary Duff
The Naked Brothers Band
Jonas Brothers
Panic! At the Disco

OKAY
Fall Out Boy
N'Sync
Backstreet Boys
Britney Spears
Avril Lavigne
My Chemical Romance
Fergie

SUCK
Sonata Arctica
Apocalyptica
Metallica
AC-DC
Aerosmith
Iron Maiden
The Black Mages

and other various variousnessness


----------



## Icalasari

I don't pay attention to bands very much, so... Would I just be allowed to put songs instead? :D? Only artists I know the names of whom I also remember my opinion of would be:

R.E.M. (Awesome)
Barenaked Ladies (Great)

...Yeah, so could I just put songs and have people tell me the bands? :D?


----------



## Furretsu

Google should help you find the artists, but if you honestly can't figure out who it's by, sure.


----------



## opaltiger

I'm not going to bother with any tiers except for the top one. This is in vague order.

Pink Floyd
Nightwish
Laibach
Placebo
David Bowie
Björk
Dream Theater
Kamelot (maybe)


----------



## Blaziking the God General

List of Blaziking's Approved / Not approved music:

*Approved (Stuff made of awesomeness)*:
Whitney Duncan
Kelly Clarkson
Colbie Caillat
Weird Al
Sugarland
Miranda Lambert
Little Big Town
Blake Shelton
Lady Antebellum
Montgomery Gentry
Carrie Underwood
Jordin Sparks
Emily West
Keith Urban
Jason Michael Carroll
Trisha Yearwood
Faith Hill
Ashton Shepherd

*The So-So's (Those who I consider 'okay')*:
Daughtry
Tim McGraw
Travis Tritt
Avril Lavigne
Heidi Newfield
Jessica Simpson
Rascal Flatts

*The AUGH!! RUN AWAY!!! (Those who I suggest that you throw a shovel at)*:
Bucky Covington
Jamie Johnson
Hannah Montana
and many others...


----------



## Icalasari

AuroraKing said:


> Google should help you find the artists, but if you honestly can't figure out who it's by, sure.


^^; Figured them out except for one

Awesome Bands

R.E.M.

Great

Barenaked Ladies
Whiskey and Tobacco - Some Maritime artist that I don't know much about
Prozzak (Simon and Milo... Whatever their band is called now x.x)

Good

Our Lady Peace



And... That is it ^^; My list sucks


----------



## Crazy Weavile

Best Music Ever (Reserved for the Best of the Best)
Classical

Awesome
Filk

Listen to These and You Will Go to Musical HELL (NOT APPROVED)
Rap
Rock
Metal
Jazz
Blues
Etcetera


----------



## Furretsu

Crazy Weavile, that has to be the dumbest post in this thread. Not because I disagree with you, but because you are using extremely vague genres and generalizations.


----------



## Dewgong

I'm stealing your... title things, but not your format. :P

*Best Music Ever (Reserved for the Best of the Best)*
Snowkel (天気予報!! <3) (Yes, you come first, even if you come last alphabetized)
MOSIAC.WAV (創聖のアクエリオン【トランス】!! <3)

*Pretty Good*
Analog Fish
Aya Hirano
Chiba Saeko
Haruko Momoi
Kana Hanazawa
Satou Rina
Shimotsuki Haruka
Suga Shikao
Yoshida Sayuri

*Not Amazing (But Good Enough to Be Approved)*
Ali Project
Fonogenico 
Nightmare

*Listen to These and You Will Go to Musical HELL (NOT APPROVED)*
Bullet for my Valentine
Fall Out Boy
Hawthorn Heights 
Mainstream music (rap especially)
Nico Touches the Walls
My Chemical Romance
Panic at the Disco
Simple Plan
Surface​


			
				Crazy Weavile said:
			
		

> Listen to These and You Will Go to Musical HELL (NOT APPROVED)
> Rap
> Rock
> Metal
> Jazz
> Blues
> Etcetera


Well I am most certainly going to this musical hell.



			
				AuroraKing said:
			
		

> Tokio Hotel


I must agree. -sticks tongue out-


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

Hey, someone else who listens to Japanese music (apparently, at least). ^_^



			
				Crazy Weavile said:
			
		

> Best Music Ever (Reserved for the Best of the Best)
> Classical
> 
> Listen to These and You Will Go to Musical HELL (NOT APPROVED)
> Rap
> Rock
> Metal
> Jazz


I listen to all of the above. What happens? D:


----------



## Dewgong

link008 said:


> Hey, someone else who listens to Japanese music (apparently, at least). ^_^


Hi, that's me. :]

I like very little music in the English language, and I really don't like the way the language sounds, so of course it doesn't appeal to me in music.

Call me whatever stereotypes you want, I don't really care, to tell you the truth. :B


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

Ah. I'm strange and listen to music primarily in Japanese, English, Korean, German, and Russian. :p


----------



## Morbid

Crazy Weavile said:


> Best Music Ever (Reserved for the Best of the Best)
> Classical
> 
> Awesome
> Filk
> 
> Listen to These and You Will Go to Musical HELL (NOT APPROVED)
> Rap
> Rock
> Metal
> Jazz
> Blues
> Etcetera


Musical heaven must be fucking shit then :S


*Fucking Amazing:*
Alice In Chains
At The Gates
Behemoth
Cannibal Corpse
Carcass
Death
Death Angel
Decapitated
Deicide
Emperor
Immolation
Megadeth
Morbid Angel
Muse
Nirvana
Obituary
Satyricon
Sepultura
Slayer
Ted Maul

*Decent:*
Anaal Nathrakh
Akercocke
Cradle of Filth
Cryptopsy
Disincarnate
Entombed
Evile
Gallows
Hail of Bullets
Iron Maiden
Malefice
Metallica
My Chemical Romance
Napalm Death
Nile
Overkill
Pantera
Vader
Vital Remains
Zico Chain

*Good enough:*
AC/DC
Aborted
Arch Enemy
Architects
Atheist
Bad Religion
Black Dahlia Murder
Cannabis Corpse
Cavalera Conspiracy
The Clash
Converge
Darkest Hour
Demilich
Demolition Hammer
Despised Icon
Dismember
Disrupt
Drumcorps
Enslaved
Enter Shikari
Exodus
Gallhammer
Ghost of a Thousand
Goatwhore
Gorgoroth
Guns'N'Roses
Lamb of God
Leaves' Eyes
Machine Head
Marduk
Mayhem
Moonspell
Municipal Waste
Possessed
Rotten Sound
Suffocation
Vio-lence
Whitechapel
1349

*This stuff just sucks:*
Atreyu
Avenged Sevenfold
Blink 182
Bullet For My Valentine
Disturbed
Evanescence
Korn
Mudvayne
Panic at the Disco
Slipknot
Sum 41


----------



## Dewgong

link008 said:


> Ah. I'm strange and listen to music primarily in Japanese, English, Korean, German, and Russian. :p


I listen to music primarily in Japanese. 

And, you aren't strange... _We're_ strange.


----------



## Minish

Seeing as three-quarters of my pathetically small list (I tend to just stick with the same artists ._.) are Japanese, I SHALL BE WAPANESE ABOUT IT. :D

*8D*
RURUTIA (haha fail, nothing shall ever take the 8D crown like she does)

*=D*
Utada Hikaru
(anything Hello!Project, although a bit of a niche)
Emilie Autumn
BoA

*:3*
Imogen Heap
Cerys Matthews
myco
ARASHI
Kana
Paramore

*^_^?*
Nakashima Mika
Hajime Chitose
Otsuka Ai
(haven't listened to the above much, opinions likely to change) 

*:/*

Koda Kumi
Gackt
(some dude whose album I can't read the name for. some guy from avex who has a song called Kaede? might be called... hiromi? I dunno :D)
AKB48

*v_v*

(I've just completely forgotten bad bands I listen to, so I can't think of any right now)

I know for certain I've missed out loads, but those are the things I've been listening to recently. Also by Hello!Project I mean like over ten groups, so just pretend I've added them all in, then I don't look so pathetic.


----------



## Eevee

I guess I am not nearly enough of a pretentious faggot because there is very little music I absolutely despise.

gonna go listen to some fall out boy now  /out



rock-ground said:


> *Best Music Ever (Reserved for the Best of the Best)*
> DragonForce
> Iron Maiden
> Metallica
> 
> *Listen to These and You Will Go to Musical HELL (NOT APPROVED)*
> Dream Theater
> The Killers
> Panic! At the Disco
> System of a Down
> 1990s/2000s pop with the exception of the band I like


wow buddy you are pretty hardcore there

I didn't even know it was physically possible to hate the killers


----------



## Furretsu

Eevee, you've surely heard me rant about The Killers in #tcod before. They are a bunch of pretentious douchebags. (Or at least Flowers is.)


----------



## opaltiger

... but what has that got to do with their music?


----------



## Furretsu

Oh, the music? It's just shit. :)


----------



## Morbid

AuroraKing said:


> Oh, the music? It's just shit. :)


Mostly agreed, but I like the Song "When You Were Young". Think it was that anyway, good song :P


----------



## Altmer

opaltiger said:


> ... but what has that got to do with their music?


boring three power chord rock?


----------



## Furretsu

Decided to bring Tarja up to the top tier.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

Added Nas and Frank Klepacki to my list.


----------



## Dannichu

I don't have a lot of music I don't like because I, uh, don't listen to it. There's a few songs I hate, but I try and avoid them, so I have no idea who sings them or what they're called. 

*Music Dannichu Enjoys :DDD*

Angela Aki
Cast of Avenue Q
Barenaked Ladies
Bowling for Soup
Cast of Chicago
Phil Collins
Disneyish stuff (yes, including HSM)
General game OSTs (Final Fantasy series, Tales of Symphonia and Wind Waker especially)
The Flaming Lips
Utada Hikaru
Cast of Les Mis
Idina Menzel
the pillows
Cast of Phantom of the Opera
Cast of RENT (Original Broadway and Movie)
Santana
Seal
Snow Patrol
R.E.M.
Vienna Teng
Cast of Wicked (English and German)

God, that was hard to alphabetize x.x

Those are the main people on my MP3 player, but the whole thing's one big mostly eclectic mish-mash.


----------



## Jetx

*Best Music Ever:*
Sonata Arctica
Opeth

*Pretty Good*
Most other things.

*Sucks*
Listen to the radio and you'll hear it all eventually.

:D


----------



## soothsayer54321

*Epic*

Aerosmith
Buckethead
DragonForce
Guns N' Roses
Iron Maiden
Linkin Park
Metallica
Queen

*Above Average*

Black Sabbath
Bloc Party
Fort Minor (Hate rap, but these guys rap about life, not money and bitches and sh*t)
KISS
Korn
Megadeth
Poison
Queen + Paul Rodgers
Velvet Revolver

*Okay*

Bob Marley
blink-182
Dead Kennedys
Fall Out Boy
Kaiser Chiefs
Lynyrd Skynyrd
Matchbook Romance
Nickleback
Papa Roach
Rage Against The Machine

*If You Listen To These You Are Going To Hell*
All Rap bar Fort Minor
Disturbed
Hannah Montana
High School Musical
My Chemical Romance
Slipknot (Except Vermillion Pt. 2)

God, that took forever.


----------



## Dannichu

I wonder how many of the people who hate HSM have actually seen it. I mean, it's no more cheesy and predictable than any of the animated Disney movies we grew up with. Sure, the excessive merchandise is annoying, but that doesn't mean people should burn in hell for liking it.

Oh, Ryan~


----------



## soothsayer54321

Dannichu said:


> I wonder how many of the people who hate HSM have actually seen it. I mean, it's no more cheesy and predictable than any of the animated Disney movies we grew up with. Sure, the excessive merchandise is annoying, but that doesn't mean people should burn in hell for liking it.
> 
> Oh, Ryan~


I hate High School Musical for a reason. I have been forced to sit through it for at least 5 hours a week because of my 8-year old sister. I don't hate people who like High School Musical, just High School Musical itself.


----------



## Jetx

Dannichu said:


> I wonder how many of the people who hate HSM have actually seen it. I mean, it's no more cheesy and predictable than any of the animated Disney movies we grew up with.


Lies! All lies!

*covers ears and hums*


----------



## Furretsu

Decided to promote Angelspit. :P


----------



## King Clam

*Good Stuff*
Music

*Bad Stuff*
...Not music?


----------



## Keltena

*steals everyone else's ranking system*

*Super Special Awesome!*
Vienna Teng
Simon & Garfunkel
Lemon Demon
Cave Story soundtrack
RENT soundtrack
Leaves' Eyes

*Also wonderful~*
Mary Chapin Carpenter
Regina Spektor
Nightwish
Tom Lehrer
(early) Evanescence
Wind Waker soundtrack
Barenaked Ladies
Within Temptation (_Mother Earth _at least, but not the later albums)
Tori Amos
Joni Mitchell
Ace Attorney soundtrack
"Weird Al" Yankovic

*Pretty good.
*Plumb
Vertical Horizon
Melanie C
Kelly Clarkson (in _serious _moderation)

*I would much prefer not to hear these.*
Avril Lavigne
Linkin Park
Hip hop in general
Disney channel stuff in general


----------



## Sock

The music in each catergory is in no particular order.

*SOCK (Y)**-Awesome-*

Say Anything
Hoobastank
Linkin Park (Before 'Minutes To Midnight')
Fort Minor
Damien Rice
Flobots
Static X
Lazlo Bane
Eagle Eye Cherry
Beardy Man
Bloc Party
Daft Punk
Junior Senior
Reel Big Fish
Streetlight Manifesto
Celldweller
Maroon 5
The Sleeping
Skatman
Nine Inch Nails
Skindred

*Sock **-S'okay, but not SOCK standard-*

Will Smith (<3 him as an actor, but his music is pretty standard.)
MSI
Puddle Of Mudd
Thousand Foot Krutch
Soil
Limp Bizkit
Flogging Molly ( Love 'em, but they sound too samey with all their songs. )
The Vines
The Hives

*COCK -Go die in a fire. :D-*
Madina Lake
Mika
Scouting For Girls
Hadouken
50 Cent
And most "Bands and/or artists" in those sort of catergories.

And if you disagree with any of the above.. Well, I really don't care. Byes~ :3


----------



## Adriane

Feralig8tr said:


> *Good Stuff*
> Music
> 
> *Bad Stuff*
> ...Not music?


Why is it that you always have to one-up my satirical posts >:|?


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

Music that I like:
Taking Back Sunday
Hawthorne Heights
Nickelback 
Funeral For a Friend
Phantom Planet
Paramore
My Chemical Romance
Panic! At the Disco
SSBB's soundtrack

Music that I hate:
Disney music. Ugh.
Not music.
Country.
Rap.
Stuff on the radio, most of the time.

I like some music common in musical hells. At least I'm a musical atheist


----------



## Thorn

Mah fave musics:
Epik High (THAT KOREAN BAND ROCKS 8D, seriously, listen a song they made called "Fan")
Evanescence (I like emo songs even though I'm hyperactive)
Linkin' Park (Don't ask)
Three Days Grace (Once again, don't ask)

Hates:
Hannah Montana (No, just no.)
Disney (HOLY CRUDZ, IT SUCKS!!)
Any kind of music that involves screaming into the microphone


----------



## Aviculor

i like My Chemical Romance, i don't care how many times i get e-stabbed.

not really a rabid music person, but i'm not too big on rap/hip-hop or a lot of pop.


----------



## Altmer

fyi evanescence is not emo


----------



## Furretsu

adding to altmer's fyi you've probably never heard an emo band in your life


----------



## Altmer

adding to ak's fyi probably you don't even know which bands are emo and which bands aren't


----------



## Shiny Grimer

I like lists like these. I dunno if I already made one but whatever: behold my freakish tastes in music!

*I love these people*:
ABBA
The Beatles
The Who
Pink Floyd
Queen

*Really good but not love good*:
Bjork

*I like some songs but don't know much*:
Nightwish
Aqua
Badfinger

*I don't like these people*:
Maroon 5
Jonas Brothers
Linkin Park
whoever does mainstream rap
Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Jolty

... said:


> *I love these people*:
> ABBA
> The Beatles
> The Who
> Pink Floyd


Winnage of 1000 awesome points for you

edit: decided to update my list... Nightwish looks so out of place lmao

*EPICALLY EPIC EPICNESS*
Queen
Led Zeppelin

*EPIC*
The Who
Pink Floyd
Queen + Paul Rodgers
Freddie Mercury
Brian May

*AWESOME*
Guns N' Roses
Aerosmith
AC/DC
ABBA
The Beatles
Savage Garden
Nightwish
The Rolling Stones
Poison
The Jimi Hendrix Experience
Deep Purple
Rhydian Roberts
Bon Jovi
Nirvana
Def Leppard
Roger Taylor
Meat Loaf
Michael Jackson
Scissor Sisters

*GOOD*
Mika
Take That
Bryan Adams
Bowling For Soup
The Cross
Kaiser Cheifs
Franz Ferdinand
Green Day
R.E.M
Busted
McFly
Crush 40
Hellogoodbye
Barenaked Ladies
Blink-182
Garbage
Madonna
Nickelback
Weird Al Yankovic

*OK*
Cascada
Infernal
Fall Out Boy
My Chemical Romance
Britney Spears
Panic! At The Disco
The White Stripes
Lily Allen

*CRAP*
Hillary Duff
Cheetah Girls
James Blunt
Leon Jackson
Jonas Brothers


----------



## Minish

Dannichu said:


> I wonder how many of the people who hate HSM have actually seen it. I mean, it's no more cheesy and predictable than any of the animated Disney movies we grew up with. Sure, the excessive merchandise is annoying, but that doesn't mean people should burn in hell for liking it.
> 
> Oh, Ryan~


I love High School Musical, personally. 8D


----------



## Venged_Kitty

Yay Fun:

Avenged Sevenfold
Evanescence
Children Of Bodom
Wintersun

Good Enough To Go To A Concert Of:

Dimmu Borgir
Evans Blue
The Used
Lostprophets
Amon Amarth
Smile Empty Soul
Bullet For My Valentine
Breaking Benjamin
All That Remains
HIM
Arch Enemy
Nightwish
In Flames
Rise Against
Mudvayne
At The Gates

Good:

Disturbed
Flyleaf
Dark Tranquility
Nightrage
Lamb Of God
Moonspell
Revolting Breed
Three Days Grace
Tool
Trapt
Trivium
Seether
Pantera
Bring Me The Horizon
Arisis
Opeth
The Unseen
Dark Tranquility

Don't Even Know How This Came Into My Library:

Good Charlotte
Panic! At The Disco
System Of A Down
Shinedown

Die. Just die:

My Chemical Romance
Say Anything
Saving Able
Limp Bizkit
Fall Out Boy
Simple Plan


----------



## foreign contaminant

my favorites (i could listen to their albums multiple times in a row and not be bored)
-the velvet underground
-cat power
-portishead
-death from above 1979

really good (i have at least one of their albums and i'm satisfied with all of what i've heard)
-beck
-sonic youth
-neutral milk hotel
-blondie
-radiohead
-bjork
-new york dolls
-the stooges
-nick drake
-the beatles
-lcd soundsystem
-michael jackson
-imogen heap/frou frou

honorary mention (they don't have the best track record, but i hold them in high regard for certain albums/songs)
-daft punk
-the white stripes

not bad
-liz phair
-minor threat
-what metal i've heard (dimmu borgir, vader, etc)
-the pipettes (um...)
-nirvana
-smashing pumpkins

chewing gum music (meaning that it's alright while the flavor lasts.. but it doesn't last long)
-top 40 radio (in america, at least)

music i don't like (not to the point of ripping my hair out, though..)
-los campesinos!
-hercules and love affair
-most rock played on modern rock radio (in america)
-pop rap (i.e. crank that soulja boy, shake that laffy taffy, etc)
-most popular country (i'm thinking of mostly garth brooks-esque performers, as well as george strait and alan jackson)


----------



## Furretsu

^ list above is awesome


----------



## #1 bro

*AWFUL:*
Nickelback
The Jonas Brothers
(okay, do I really need to go on?) 

*PRETTY OKAY:*
everything else

*AWESOME:*
Radiohead
Arcade Fire
Pink Floyd
The Flaming Lips
Porcupine Tree

*BEYOND AWESOME:*
MC Hammer


ETA: okay so what's so bad about Bullet For My Valentine I mean I've heard their songs they're mostly just power metal stuff what is so bad? Dragonforce is a lot worse from what I've heard. D:

also about the Killers: you can't deny that Mr. Brightside is the catchiest thing ever written.


----------



## Furretsu

Zeta Reticuli said:


> ETA: okay so what's so bad about Bullet For My Valentine I mean I've heard their songs they're mostly just power metal stuff what is so bad? Dragonforce is a lot worse from what I've heard. D:


You've just made it apparent you have no idea what power metal is.

BFMV is soulless metalcore garbage


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper

*The Good That You Probably Think Isn't That Good:* 

Ludwig van Beethoven - "Eroica" was my favorite song for a while.. WHAT THE MAYOR McCHEESE IS WRONG WITH ME?

Ennio Morricone - Again, what's wrong with me?

E.L.O - See last two.

Devo - See last three.

*The Good Yet Almost Generic Due to Popularity:*

Led Zepplin

Lynyrd Skynyrd

The Beatles

Pink Floyd

Deep Purple

*The Ones I Don't Care For:*

The Rolling Stones

Lemon Demon - I used to like it, but I've had someone show me the Ultimate Showdown one (dozen) too many times.

Most country music. It's not THE WORST THING EVAR, but I believe it causes brainrot if you listen to it for too long, so it's borderline bad.

*The Ones I Really Dislike:*

Green Day - Yep. I said it. I really don't like Green Day. 

90s-Present era Pop Music

*The Ones That Make Me Die a Little Bit:*

Celine Dion - If you like the Titanic theme, please don't ever tell me that you do. It'd be a permanent stain on my mental image of you.

Randy Newman - The only thing worse than Celine Dion.

Rap - Not all of it is bad, though. Some rap is

*Unintentionally Funny:*

Biggie Smalls - I crack up laughing when this guy comes on. In an attempt to sound tough, he always overdoes it to the point of it becoming a parody of generic "hardcore" rap.


If it's not listed here, it's because it's not the first thing that popped into my mind, not because I don't love it/wish it would burn in the fire of a thousand suns. I have odd tastes in music, and said tastes change over time becoming stranger and stranger.


----------



## Altmer

Bullet isn't power metal. Dragonforce is just way too cheesy and hilariously overdone.

If you want good power metal check out:

Sonata Arctica
Kamelot
Gamma Ray
Nightwish
Blind Guardian
Iced Earth
Firewind
Angra
old Helloween is good too (Kiske/Hansen era)



etc etc


----------



## Morbid

Good power metal is an oxymoron. :P nah each to his own really, Nightwish aren't bad I don't think. Can't stand most power metal though. Bullet For My Valentine are just terrible really. The instrumentation is boring as hell and the vocalist is probably the worst I've ever heard, not counting the faggot from Avenged Sevenfold. It's weird because I've seen pictures of them wearing Sepultura T shirts and all that so I know they're aware of decent metal, but I can't understand how so little of those influences translates to their own music.


----------



## Harlequin

to anyone who hates disney music:

go cut your fucking face to pieces you stupid fucking idiots disney music is like the best thing ever


----------



## Altmer

Morbid said:


> Good power metal is an oxymoron. :P nah each to his own really, Nightwish aren't bad I don't think. Can't stand most power metal though. Bullet For My Valentine are just terrible really. The instrumentation is boring as hell and the vocalist is probably the worst I've ever heard, not counting the faggot from Avenged Sevenfold. It's weird because I've seen pictures of them wearing Sepultura T shirts and all that so I know they're aware of decent metal, but I can't understand how so little of those influences translates to their own music.


power metal is gay

excellent music, but most of it is rather gay yes


----------



## Morbid

Altmer said:


> power metal is gay
> 
> excellent music, but most of it is rather gay yes


Closest I come to power metal usually is like Maiden and stuff, which isn't power metal at all actually haha. And Manowar. Though they're pretty gay too haha.


----------



## Get Innocuous!

Why were LCD Soundsystem not mentioned until this page? ._.


----------



## #1 bro

I saw them live as an opening act for Arcade Fire. Pretty good show they put on, I must say (although their stuff is QUITE repetitive)


----------



## foreign contaminant

Zeta Reticuli said:


> I saw them live as an opening act for Arcade Fire. Pretty good show they put on, I must say (although their stuff is QUITE repetitive)


it can be. did you see them in 2005-6, or 2007? his second album is much better than the first one.


----------



## #1 bro

2007

(the whole time I was kind of MAN OH MAN I AM SO EXCITED FOR ARCADE FIRE so I wasn't really paying too much attention tbh)


----------



## Old Catch

Pink Floyd should be higher! So should Dream Theater, but I think that is a matter of opinion. Pink Floyd is just great, though.


----------



## Altmer

Morbid said:


> Closest I come to power metal usually is like Maiden and stuff, which isn't power metal at all actually haha. And Manowar. Though they're pretty gay too haha.


Manowar isn't pretty gay.... it's flaming homos


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Altmer said:


> Manowar isn't pretty gay.... it's flaming homos


So
it's good.


----------



## Altmer

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> So
> it's good.


meh I find Manowar pretty repetitive

but they are just lol

Iron Maiden and Judas Priest do that better


----------



## Morbid

Altmer said:


> meh I find Manowar pretty repetitive
> 
> but they are just lol
> 
> Iron Maiden and Judas Priest do that better


Iron Maiden and Judas Priest just play.

Manowar kill. :P


----------



## Altmer

OTHER BANDS PLAY MANOWAR KILL

manowar have their own brand of condoms


----------



## Morbid

it's quite ironic really because most Manowar fans are unlikely ever to need to use them.


----------



## Vyraura

its time I did something like this list will probably be too short :/

*FUCK YES*
Dragonforce
Nightwish(Tarja)
Sonata Arctica
Blind Guardian
Sirenia
Gamma Ray
Iron Maiden

*Awesome*
Led Zeppelin
Helloween
Styx
Priestess
Tristania (Morten)
Jethro Tull
Disturbed
AC/DC

*OK*
Iced Earth
Children of Bodom
Dimmu Borgir
Bon Jovi
Dream Theater
Foo Fighters
Scorpions
They Might Be Giants
Pink Floyd
Metallica


*KILL IT WITH FIRE*
The Beatles. Oh, do I even start.
80% of all pop music
Disney
Jonas Brothers
Slipknot + similar mallcore shit
Simple Plan
Maroon 5
Rent, HSM, and other 'musicals'
Fall Out Boy
Blink-182
My Chemical Romance
Most shit on the radio.


----------



## Aobaru

*Awesome*

Bjork
Neutral Milk Hotel
Kiyoharu
30 Seconds To Mars
Coldplay
Arcade Fire

*Okay*

My Chemical Romance
Evanescence

*Tolerable*

Three Days Grace

*Horrible*

Hawthorne Heights
Simple Plan
Rap
Country
Pop
Pop Punk
Pop Rock
Disney
Metal
Panic at the Disco
Fall Out Boy


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Awesomesauce:
The Fray
Linkin Park
Not Bad:
Green Day
Bllaaaarg:
All Disney crap.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

But but but Disney has a pretty varied range of music how can you just hate everything made by them.


----------



## see ya

*Just Plain Awesome*
Yes
Rush
Pink Floyd 
The Beatles 
Genesis 
Whoever composed the music for the Mother series
Most Classical, Beethoven and Bach in particular

*Pretty Damn Good*
Queen
Kansas
Gorillaz (Particularly Demon Days)
Dragonforce (No, I don't care if their live stuff sucks)
Black Sabbath
The Goo Goo Dolls
Dream Theater (Images and Words and back)
Eiffel 65
Michael Jackson 
Johnny Cash
Tracy Chapman
Sting
Assorted things from OCRemix.org
Weird Al
O-Zone (Eh, it's fun. :D)

*Okay*
Evanescence (I liked their first CD...>_>)
Queensryche
Tool (They're talented, but not my style)
R.E.M
David Bowie

*Just No *readies the flame shields**
Nirvana
KISS
Guns & Roses
James Blunt
99.95% of Hip-Hop "Artists"
All emo bands not named Evanescence
Dream Theater (Systematic Chaos....*shudder*)
White Stripes
Anything that substitutes singing for screaming
Joanna Newsom (Her lyrics aren't bad, but her voice...argh)

There's a lot that's slipped my mind, but here's what I have so far.


----------



## Ether's Bane

I'm making mine more accurate.

*ABSOLUTE WIN*
DragonForce
Deep Purple
Black Sabbath (with Ozzy)
Judas Priest (with Halford)
Iron Maiden (NoTB onwards)
Slayer
The Allman Brothers
Nightwish
Metallica
Alice in Chains
Skid Row
Blind Guardian
Testament

*Almost as good as the ones above*
Heart
KISS
Steve Ouimette
Iced Earth
Anthrax
Lamb of God
Dio
Children of Bodom
Nirvana
Deicide
Poison
Twisted Sister
Guns n' Roses
Led Zeppelin
White Lion
Morbid Angel
Van Halen
Dethklok
Ozzy Osbourne (solo career)
Avenged Sevenfold
In Flames

*Great*
Soundgarden
AC/DC
Abnormality
Lynyrd Skynyrd
Cradle of Filth
Pink Floyd
Opeth
Buckethead
The Outlaws
Tiffany
Gackt
My Chemical Romance
Killswitch Engage
Limozeen
Slipknot
Garbage
Scorpions
Molly Hatchet
Rainbow
Loudness
Bon Jovi
Motorhead
Iron Maiden (pre-NoTB)
Manowar

*Not Bad*
Lacuna Coil
Disturbed
Quiet Riot (would be on the disapproved list if not for Rhoads)
Radiohead
Kamelot
Dimmu Borgir
Voivod
Ikimonogakari
Winger
Prototype
Muse
Rush
Sonata Arctica
Motley Crue
Danzig
Thin Lizzy
An Endless Sporadic
Styx
Megadeth

*Barely Approved*
Black Sabbath (with Dio)
Suicidal Tendencies
Sepultura
Tristania
Wolfmother
The Who
X Japan
Priestess
Black Label Society
Joe Satriani
Ratt
All That Remains
Pearl Jam
Judas Priest (with Owens)

*Epic Fail*
Fall Out Boy
Coheed and Cambria
Sex Pistols
Senses Fail
Atreyu
Trivium
Katatonia
Rage Against the Machine
Krokus
Status Quo
Cream
Dream Theater
The Killers
Def Leppard
Symphony X
Panic! At the Disco
Gamma Ray
Dokken
System of a Down
Any form of rap (inlcuding hip-hop)
1990s/2000s pop with the exception of Ikimonogakari
Almost all country music

This should be more comprehensive.


----------



## Morbid

some sick bands on there mate :D


----------

